# [Cubase SX] problem mit der videospur



## fasty (7. November 2002)

hi

hab ein kleines problem mit cubase sx. bin grad dabei ein video zu vertonen und jedesmal wenn ich cubase starte und mein projekt lade ist das video zwar noch auf seiner spur erschein aber nicht in der videoanzeige, auch nicht wenn ich auf play drücke. gibts da irgendwo ne option die ich net gefunden hab oder muss ich jedesmal das video aus der spur löschen und dann wieder reinziehen ?


fasty


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Dezember 2002)

Hi fasty,

geht mir genauso. Hab leider auch noch keine Lösung gefunden. Was mich aber noch mehr nervt: Ich krieg den Ton des Videos nicht mit importiert. Ist das normal? Muss ich zuerst den Videoton z.B. mit Premiere als Wave exportieren? Oder gibbet nen Trick, wie ich den Ton mit reinkriege?

Gruß
lightbox


----------

